
Datazenit 1.0 released - lauriswtf
https://datazenit.com/blog/2016/03/1/datazenit-official-release/?fromhn
======
minimaxir
Please do not delete and resubmit. This is the 3rd time I've seen this
submission today.

~~~
lauriswtf
Sorry for any inconvenience, I was just testing different titles and will keep
this in mind.

